# Hacking S2 DTivos - which one to get?



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

After 4 years of being very happy with S1 DTivos(and a few years of SA S1's), I am starting to think maybe its time to start playing with what S2 offers(ok, ok, I just want the damned folders).

Unfortunately I have never done anything more complex on S2 units than upgrade hard drives so I am not that familiar with all the models out there. The question I have is what is the difference between various S2 DTivo models, in general and specifically in terms of hacking? My understanding is that some are much easier to hack than others, so which ones should I avoid if I want a relatively easy bash shell access, like I enjoy on my trusty S1's?


Thanks,

-HH


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

All DTivos are hackable except the R10. Look at the list of tivos at the top of the Zipper website here. There's little differences among them, although you might have an easier time activating a RID tivo.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

rbautch said:


> There's little differences among them, although you might have an easier time activating a RID tivo.


Thanks, that makes me feel better, time to hit craigslist and ebay 

BTW, sorry for noob question, but what exactly is RID? I seem to recall seeing something about trouble hacking RID units(years back, and since I did not have S2, I did not pay that much attention), but you say they are easier to activate(why?)

-HH


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Receiver ID
a newer security measure that marries a smart card to a receiver.
For what it's worth I was able to activate a non RID HDVR2 a month or so ago without a problem.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 10, 2004)

rbautch said:


> All DTivos are hackable except the R10. Look at the list of tivos at the top of the Zipper website [snip]. There's little differences among them, although you might have an easier time activating a RID tivo.


Is the DSR6000 supported? I don't see it on the list.

Thanks.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

cobalt said:


> Is the DSR6000 supported? I don't see it on the list.
> 
> Thanks.


I guess the obvious has to be stated. Since it isn't on the list, it isn't supported. The DSR6000 is a Series 1 DTiVo and the Zipper is for Series 2 DTiVo's.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 10, 2004)

Boy do I feel dumb. Thanks tho...


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> Receiver ID
> a newer security measure that marries a smart card to a receiver.
> For what it's worth I was able to activate a non RID HDVR2 a month or so ago without a problem.


Well, I got a DSR708 and a SIR-S4040R - lets hack


----------



## cobalt (Nov 10, 2004)

Hichhiker said:


> Well, I got a DSR708 and a SIR-S4040R - lets hack


eBay? or?

I found a pile of NIB SD-DVR40's on eBay. Any caveats on this model? Thanks (again.)


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no caveats whatsoever I have 2 of these.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

cobalt said:


> eBay? or?
> 
> I found a pile of NIB SD-DVR40's on eBay. Any caveats on this model? Thanks (again.)


Those are fine. I have craploads of 'em (well, SD-DVR80s, but it's the same box). Very easily hacked.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

cobalt said:


> eBay? or?


Craigslist. I find that it is almost always cheaper and faster, although you get to deal with a lot of flaky people.

-HH


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Also, try your local freecycle mailing list. Often times you can post a "wanted" for Tivos and you'll get a bite or two.


----------

